# Mushroom dreams



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Its days like these that keep me going back!








This was in 1 smallish area too, I picked in places Ive never picked before, Never did make it to the spot I was headed too, Final count 135. Guess you know what Im doing tomorrow!

BD


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

nice find man...biggest ive seen this year.


----------



## ZingKing (Sep 28, 2009)

Great find thats a nice mess of shrooms


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice haul! What county? I passed up several in my first early spot as they were tiny. This weekend it is on!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

nice haul for sure.:yikes: i need to get out and start looking.love your cooking utensils in the background.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> nice haul for sure.:yikes: i need to get out and start looking.love your cooking utensils in the background.


Cast skillets You betcha the only way to go!

BD


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Very nice! I need to get out....


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Another 143 today for me, had 2 buddys along ya rite lol anyway they got about the same as I did each!
And I still havent made it to the classic BEST spot
Ya got to love it!

BD


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

:lol:sounds like your getting some good finds up by you time for me to go check my best mushroom tree never found any there but somthing keeps drawing me back to this spot lol


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

esgowen said:


> :lol:sounds like your getting some good finds up by you time for me to go check my best mushroom tree never found any there but somthing keeps drawing me back to this spot lol


 After seeing that picture the dreams about mushrooms have been temporarily replaced! :evilsmile


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Finally made it to that HOT spot I was so excited about and was it worth it WhoHoo I picked and picked ended up with 247 today.
That makes 593 for the season and its just begun YeHaa!
I do believe its gonna be a Banner season! 
BD


----------

